# Trimmed Brisket



## grumpy23 (Aug 18, 2016)

Ok, got that brisket at Cotsco, 12 lb. trimmed about 3+ lbs hard fat and and fat on top. I understand the smoking time-1 - 1 1/2 hour per # on average ( rely on tenderness and temp 200 degrees). Should I plan for a 8 # packer and plan to smoke which should be about 12 hours?

Also I have been reading here if the flat reaches proper temp ahead of point, to remove flat and continue until the point reaches proper temp?

And one more, my Smoke Hollow is about 16 inches wide and brisket is 18. Should I just crunch it up and smoke?


----------



## hayskip (Aug 18, 2016)

As far as times go someone else would be better to chime in on that. I have done 2 briskets before. Both within 1/2 lb of each other. One took about 3 hours longer.each piece of meat is different. Like they have a mind of their own. As far as fitting. Both of mine were about 2 inches or so longer than my rack. I just squished them on there. They shrink durring the cook so it won't take long until it fits without being squished.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 19, 2016)

I would separate the brisket before smoking.

That way it will easily fit in your smoker.

Since the point is fattier I would put it on a rack above the flat, so it drips on the flat & keeps it moist.

As far as time goes I always figure on 2 hours per lb., just to be safe.

You can always keep it warm for hours in a 170 degree oven covered in foil, if it gets done early.

Al


----------



## hayskip (Aug 19, 2016)

SmokinAl I'm new here so I'm sorry if I gave the wrong advice on squishing the brisket to make it for but I was told by someone else that if you had the whole brisket it is better to not cut them apart. I'm learning so much from you guys. Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 19, 2016)

hayskip said:


> SmokinAl I'm new here so I'm sorry if I gave the wrong advice on squishing the brisket to make it for but I was told by someone else that if you had the whole brisket it is better to not cut them apart. I'm learning so much from you guys. Thanks


The advice you gave was not bad. A lot of the guys do just that. They squish it in or prop it up in the middle by putting it over a can.

I just like to separate the brisket before I smoke it. It just makes it easier to make the burnt ends if the flat & point are separated first. IMHO.

But then I smoke my brisket in a pan too, which not a whole lot of guys do either.

Your doing just fine. Your giving advice on your experience, which is what we all are doing.

Keep it up!

Al


----------



## hayskip (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks Al.


----------

